# HDrol/Androhard Cycle Advise



## USSR (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright bros I'm planning an Hdrol/Androhard cycle and am looking for some advise. I'm going to be doing a lean bulk. So far this is what I got:

Hdrol:50/75/75/75/75/75
AH: 2 caps am-2caps pm for the six weeks I'm on Hdrol so 4 a day for 6 weeks

Going to take AI cycle support during cycle.

PCT: Testosterone Recovery Stack by Primordial Performance

Should I add a SERM? I'd like to avoid a SERM if possible considering the cost and some of the side effects I hear. Help on PCT would definitely be appreciated, I heard some people taking OTC pct and doing fine but I don't want to lose my gains.

Any input would be great thanks!


----------



## Rodja (Aug 31, 2011)

You'll definitely want a low-dose SERM for this.  On their own, they aren't overly suppressive, but they will cause more shutdown when stacked.


----------



## USSR (Aug 31, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You'll definitely want a low-dose SERM for this.  On their own, they aren't overly suppressive, but they will cause more shutdown when stacked.



Thanks for the response. Damn. Any recommendations? Torem I heard was great with loser sides and quicker bounceback. I'm just not sure what the dosage would be for this cycle so that info would be great. And should I still keep the TRS? Thanks.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 31, 2011)

Use the Tor in conjunction with the TRS.  Dosage would be 90/60/60/30.


----------



## USSR (Aug 31, 2011)

Great thanks man!


----------



## Rodja (Aug 31, 2011)

No problem.  I also have a coupon code for TRS and TCF-1, if interested


----------



## USSR (Sep 1, 2011)

Just wanted to add if you guys think this cycle would be worth it? I did the math and this cycle would cost $372! Thats with the TRS coupon too. Holy shit man. Realistically you guys think this is worth that much? I already have AH so no PP supp pushing on me to buy lol. I make meager meager money so some serious input on this would be much much appreciated.

If you know cheaper sites please tell me lol!


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

Run SuperDMZ for 4 weeks followed by a clomid PCT of 50/50/25/25. That will blow you the hell up...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 1, 2011)

USSR said:


> Just wanted to add if you guys think this cycle would be worth it? I did the math and this cycle would cost $372! Thats with the TRS coupon too. Holy shit man. Realistically you guys think this is worth that much? I already have AH so no PP supp pushing on me to buy lol. I make meager meager money so some serious input on this would be much much appreciated.
> 
> If you know cheaper sites please tell me lol!



Don't get the TRS.  Just get a SERM.

GMO's suggestion isn't bad, but if you already have the hdrol and AH... then go for it.  If not, Super-DMZ+AH would make a sick cycle as well and MAY cut down on cost.


----------



## USSR (Sep 1, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Don't get the TRS.  Just get a SERM.
> 
> GMO's suggestion isn't bad, but if you already have the hdrol and AH... then go for it.  If not, Super-DMZ+AH would make a sick cycle as well and MAY cut down on cost.



Thanks for the responses guys! I honestly make shit money so that previous setup was way too expensive for me. I have the AH on the way, should be here sometime early next week. Cutting out TRS would save $90 and clomid over torem would save another $10 so thats $100 right there. 

What would the dosage be for a Super DMZ/AH cycle? Any info on Super DMZ would be great too since I don't know a lot about it I'm researching it though.

Thanks.


----------



## R1balla (Sep 1, 2011)

you have a few options here:

Serm

TRS + low dose Serm

TRS + TCF 1

i put them in order of importance. if you can get a serm, get one. if u were doing AH alone, i would say TRS is perfectly fine


----------



## USSR (Sep 2, 2011)

R1balla said:


> you have a few options here:
> 
> Serm
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response. I'm definitely doing a leaner bulk. I'll use clomid as my SERM. Just  deciding if I want to run HDrol or Super-DMZ with AH. If anyone can tell me how to dose Super-DMZ with AH that would be great. I know SDMZ is 1-2 caps a day but I don't know the dosage with AHin the mix. I read very very positive things about SDMZ but I heard a lot of feedback that its acid for your liver lol and that its a very hard ph. This info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pika (Sep 2, 2011)

Hdrol is one of the best first time ph's cycle so stick with that and 4 caps would be 100mg, maybe you should spend all that money on more food insted


----------



## USSR (Sep 2, 2011)

Pika said:


> Hdrol is one of the best first time ph's cycle so stick with that and 4 caps would be 100mg, maybe you should spend all that money on more food insted



Lol I have no problem with food I get in plenty plenty cals I've been lifting for a while so its not like I'm a newbie looking for magic in a bottle lol.


----------



## Pika (Sep 3, 2011)

Then id say h drol is your best bet


----------



## USSR (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for everyone who helped me! I'm doing an Hdrol+AH cycle with clomid pct. One last question if anyone wants to answer. 

Can I still use my White Flood while on this cycle? I've read in some places to avoid it while on cycle I love that shit though but if I can't use it I can't use it. This info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Pika (Sep 3, 2011)

I would't use it as high bb but its up to you .... Is your pct just that serm? Maybe pick up a t booster and a c blocker umm yh

Whats your cals for this cycle??


----------



## USSR (Sep 3, 2011)

Pika said:


> I would't use it as high bb but its up to you .... Is your pct just that serm? Maybe pick up a t booster and a c blocker umm yh
> 
> Whats your cals for this cycle??



I already have Lean Xtreme. I was thinking about picking up a T Booster like Bioforge or Active Xtreme to add to PCT. Also will be using Cycle Assist on cycle.

Might get shit for this but I never cal counted on a bulk, only when I cut...maybe thats why I hate cutting lol.


----------



## Pika (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmm i guess couting aint everythin as long as you know what you put in your body, but i think you shoukd honestly count them if your going on a cycle because some days you might be hitting 3500cals abd others could be 3000 big diffrents .

How are you train while on this ?


----------



## leaninmizzou (Sep 3, 2011)

H DROL WILL GIVE U VERY OILY SKIN AND HORRIBLE BACK PUMPS ,  andro hard WILL break u out on your shoulders , so prepare for them to make eachother worse , u should ALWAYS use a serm , or something prescription grade, get some test pro, or something with high dose of testafen, to reboot your natty test,u need to cut the h drol back to 3 caps a day 4 really will just cramp u up , and run the andro hard at 6 caps a day, 3 in am , 3 in pm, you will get good hard results, good luck , both those compounds are pretty weak , personally if im gonna put something harsh in my body im just gonna go with the big boy stuff , M-drol and andro hard stack very nicely, and u WILL get big and lean i promise


----------



## Pika (Sep 3, 2011)

H drol isnt that harsh tho m drol can have huge side efects so if your going to put somthink as harsh and that in your body id do a test cycle 

Back pumps yes bad? Maybe not lol .. Some people report that tgey feel good lool just drink plenty of water stick with h drol, m drol is some harsh stuff bro.


----------



## R1balla (Sep 4, 2011)

just get bulk DAA or TCF 1 to add to PCT


----------



## ryansm (Sep 5, 2011)

R1balla said:


> just get bulk DAA or TCF 1 to add to PCT



^^^This, DAA is your best option for adding to PCT and it's cheap


----------



## Rodja (Sep 5, 2011)

leaninmizzou said:


> H DROL WILL GIVE U VERY OILY SKIN AND HORRIBLE BACK PUMPS ,  andro hard WILL break u out on your shoulders , so prepare for them to make eachother worse , u should ALWAYS use a serm , or something prescription grade, get some test pro, or something with high dose of testafen, to reboot your natty test,u need to cut the h drol back to 3 caps a day 4 really will just cramp u up , and run the andro hard at 6 caps a day, 3 in am , 3 in pm, you will get good hard results, good luck , both those compounds are pretty weak , personally if im gonna put something harsh in my body im just gonna go with the big boy stuff , M-drol and andro hard stack very nicely, and u WILL get big and lean i promise



Nothing is absolute.  Just because you reacted a certain way to a certain compound does not mean that it is universal.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

Pika said:


> H drol isnt that harsh tho m drol can have huge side efects so if your going to put somthink as harsh and that in your body id do a test cycle
> 
> Back pumps yes bad? Maybe not lol .. Some people report that tgey feel good lool just drink plenty of water stick with h drol, m drol is some harsh stuff bro.


 this^^ Primordial Performance shit is good and all but the prices are insane just do a test cycle bro ull probably same about the same amout and its better for


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> this^^ Primordial Performance shit is good and all but the prices are insane just do a test cycle bro ull probably same about the same amout and its better for



What I take from this is... buy Primordial Performance. 

In all seriousness though I do understand your point, but a lot of people opt to go the legal route with ph/ds.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 6, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> What I take from this is... buy Primordial Performance.
> 
> In all seriousness though I do understand your point, but a lot of people opt to go the legal route with ph/ds.


oh i completely understand where your coming from. i actually was gonna do a ph cycle and add andro lean but after a lot of research weighing the pros and cons and the prices i just went out all out and said fuck it. if your staying with PH becuase of legal issues then go for it


----------



## ryansm (Sep 6, 2011)

Quality and innovation tend to not be cheap


----------



## Rodja (Sep 6, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> oh i completely understand where your coming from. i actually was gonna do a ph cycle and add andro lean but after a lot of research weighing the pros and cons and the prices i just went out all out and said fuck it.* if your staying with PH becuase of legal issues then go for it*



Too many people ignore this aspect.  The AndroSeries was designed to be a legal alternative to AAS.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 6, 2011)

There are also those who want to avoid pinning.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 15, 2012)

What did OP decide on?


----------

